# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  update on hair growth and the not shaving it experiment

## ChrisM

Ok. My hair is growing back in.. not imagining it.. nearly 6 months into using the combination of both( and using minox since March of 2012) Propecia and or perhaps the minoxidil are filling my crown and vertex and the hairs are darkening but they are still miniature and framing the back of my head and the sides near my temples is thicker more dense hair. I can feel the coverage  move as the breeze and air flow hits it and under the natural lighting the progress looks way more pronounced than it does under fluorescent lights  peeling back showing nearly nothing.. fluorescent ligfhts make people look really shitty by the way. I had to cut back on the Minox though to once a day because the dark circles were starting to come up. I put cucumbers on my eyes for ten minutes both yesterday and today and got some rest and the circles seem to have gone.. it could have been  work and home stress, a overheated house full of dry heat and insomnia so it is hard to say if it was the Minoxidil and not a combination of everything together.

By the way as an dded bonus hair that has shown some of it anyway has turned gray but at 41 years old going on 42 that was to be expected. :Wink: 

Pictures to follow soon.

----------


## vinnytr

Well done   :Smile:  
have you got any sides on FIN ?  Looking forward to see the pics .

----------


## ChrisM

No. I had sides the first week to two weeks after that smooth sailing healthy libido.. erections and no side effects beyond that.. ordered my next batch of finasteride in fact to last me another 60 days when this batch finishes by this week.

----------


## ChrisM

Today's update: Hair has not shed but then I have also stopped picking at my hair as well and it is thickening some in the vertex still  scalp shows prominently through it though and the crown of my hair  in the atypical horseshoe pattern.  Though it is growing in after 6 months it will reasonably take a year or maybe beyond for it to become dense enough that coverage is thick enough so as to feel less self conscious. My supply of Propecia has run out about two days now and  the new order is on the way  it has twelve days since I ordered it.. in the meantime I am taking saw palmetto in the interim. Some inflammation has reared up but the saw palmetto extract and using a coal tar shampoo T-Gel has wiped that out actually.

----------

